# Tug Test BBS email



## carolbol (Jul 22, 2006)

I received an email from Tug test BBS this morning. What was this?  I received a virus warning when I tried to open the links on it.  The email states it came from admin@tugbbs.com.  I didn't open the links so I am OK but just wanted to see if we should be concerned.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Jul 22, 2006)

<waves> to Carol from Janet In Wantage.  Hi neighbor!

That's very odd. I wonder if anyone else got that. I didn't.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2006)

Doug is testing out settings on the new server we are moving the BBS to...the email may have come from that.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 22, 2006)

The test installation I am working on, on the new server, would indeed identify itself as TUG TEST BBS.

I have a much-pared-down memberlist on that installation, but I find you are in it.  It is also a much pared-down message list on that installation, but there are a few fairly old threads (from before going to the Dreamhost server in April, in fact) that are still in that database.   

Since this is not your birthday, as entered in your profile, the message would not have been an automatic birthday greeting from the board.  My best guess is you have a subscription to one of the old threads in the test database, and that it happens to be one I entered a new message into.  If so, the board would have sent you notification of a new post in that thread.  The links probably would not have been valid, as they would try to point to addresses here on THIS active board which may or may not exist.

If you still have the email, could you forward it back to admin@tugbbs.com so I can have a look at it?


----------



## carolbol (Jul 22, 2006)

Doug,
Thanks for your reply and explanation.  Yes, I still have the email and will be glad to forward it to you.  It's on it's way.  
Carol


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 22, 2006)

Have received and examined the message, and it was indeed a subscription notice, produced from a test message I had entered into the Sightings forum on the new server.

Shouldn't have been any virus warning from those links, though ...   My AVG doesn't pick up anything.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 23, 2006)

Re the reported virus warning:

Until we get the tugbbs.com domain name transferred to the new server, the new server can only be accessed via its numerical IP address.  Carolbol's warning from Norton just pointed out that such "nonstandard" addresses "may contain harmful entities such as viruses", as many malicious sites don't have registered domain names and are be accessed via IP number.  

Rest assured that viruses are not a problem on the new server.


----------

